# Ma che ne sanno i 2000. Il ritorno di Gabry Ponte.



## Hellscream (28 Luglio 2016)

Ad un anno di distanza dall'ultimo singolo Showdown, il dj ex Eiffel 65 torna con "Che ne sanno i 2000" in collaborazione con il rapper Danti. Video al secondo post


----------



## Hellscream (28 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (28 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi ma che è sta roba?


----------



## Jaqen (28 Luglio 2016)

Son furbi. Hanno fatto loro sto tormentone terribile "Ma che ne sanno i 2000".. Terribile.


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2016)

Ancora gira?!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Luglio 2016)

Mi è capitato di sentirlo stamattina , veramente uno schifo senza eguali. Hanno provato a cavalcare l'onda del fenomeno sviluppatosi sui social (anche un po a perculare) Ponte, Provenzano ecc.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2016)

Hahahah , io ovviamente non posso parlare in merito hahahaha ah .


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Luglio 2016)

Pensavo che dopo andiamo a comandare avessimo toccato il fondo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Luglio 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Pensavo che dopo andiamo a comandare avessimo toccato il fondo...



Se tu sapessi la mossa commerciale che C'è dietro ad una brano ( orribile ) come quello andresti a stringere le mani a tutti . I ragazzini oggi vogliono sto schifo ed é giusto darglielo .


----------



## VonVittel (30 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se tu sapessi la mossa commerciale che C'è dietro ad una brano ( orribile ) come quello andresti a stringere le mani a tutti . I ragazzini oggi vogliono sto schifo ed é giusto darglielo .



E tra 20 anni la società finirà in mano a gente del genere? Piuttosto lascio questo Paese


----------



## unbreakable (30 Luglio 2016)

di solito non lo dico ma stavolta mi viene un "ma ancora va in giro gabry ponte? cioe' lo ascoltavo a 16-17 anni con gli eiffel 65 , stupito di vederlo ancora li'


----------



## Dany20 (2 Agosto 2016)

Una schifezza incredibile.


----------

